# Doe #2 preg or no?  *UPDATED PICS PAGE 2, I think she might be prego?*



## KWAK (Jul 25, 2012)

*She is a little skinny, due to worms... She's being treated now.*

Toggenburg had 1 kid when she was one year old. she is now 2.

Bred to a Togg buck in march.













Sorry she's a lil gross from the be-hind... New feed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 26, 2012)

Really hard to say. The best thing to do is send in blood to BioTracking and have a pregnancy test done. Do you have an actual date on when she was bred? They usually start forming an udder about a month in advance and I don't see any type of udder forming on her.


----------



## KWAK (Jul 26, 2012)

They said later in March.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 26, 2012)

later in march would put her 4 months bred, She doesn't look 4 months pregnatn to me. 

I was leaning towards pregnant based on how loose her vulva looks, but not sure what to think about 4 months pregnant. 

Is that the only time they had her with a buck?  In March?   You would be surprised if you start asking the right questions. 

Plus isn't march out of season for a seasonal Breeder?  

I am really just talkig it through. I initially thought pregnant, but I wouldn't be surprised at this point if she is open. Same with the otherone. But the otherone for sure had more of an udder going on.  The udder on the other one could be from a previous kidding and she is just drying up from it. That is why I was hesitant to go off of the udder developement.


----------



## KWAK (Jul 26, 2012)

Well Both does have been in with the bucks since may (or something like that). 
But this doe has been in since March


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 26, 2012)

As for seasonality...do you know if they would've used CIDRs? If they did, they probably would've told you, but it could've been something that slipped their mind...


----------



## KWAK (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm new to goats, what is that?
But no I dont think she did...


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 26, 2012)

CIDRs are basically hormone implants that you insert into the vulva and remove a couple days later. It induces a heat cycle a day or two after removal of the insert. It gets seasonal breeds to reproduce aseasonally.


----------



## KWAK (Jul 26, 2012)

Alright, so I take it these two can't be prego then?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 26, 2012)

If you really want to know for sure, then you need to have a pregnancy test done. This would mean either an xray or a blood test. None of us can say for sure if these girls have continuously been in with a male since March.


----------



## KWAK (Aug 16, 2012)

Her udder has grown, not much but it has. 
I'll upload pictures in a few minuts.


----------



## KWAK (Aug 16, 2012)

This is her udder now.






Before





What do you think?


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 16, 2012)

That certainly looks like she is building an udder.


----------

